# New Charvels!!!



## awesomeaustin (Aug 1, 2011)

Check them out!

www.charvel.com

Enjoy


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok a neck-through single cutaway with Floyd, oh-man I really don't need anything else to add to my GAS list.


----------



## liamh (Aug 1, 2011)

Nah..


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2011)

I know a single-cut with a locking trem is considered blasphemy in some circles but what the hell.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 1, 2011)

Pretty down with that Skatecaster.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 1, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Ok a neck-through single cutaway with Floyd, oh-man I really don't need anything else to add to my GAS list.



OK these singlecuts are an epic win.

Everything else though is kinda .....meh


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2011)

The single cut and the skatecaster are both pretty cool


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some clean pants.


----------



## natspotats (Aug 1, 2011)

those are so sick! id be happy with any of them to be honest


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 1, 2011)

Meh, not feeling them. To me a Charvel is an old school superstrat


----------



## yingmin (Aug 1, 2011)

This seems really ill-advised to me. Charvel is extremely late in the game to be putting out guitars like this, and I'm not convinced they're giving consumers any real reason to buy their guitars over Schecters or LTDs, which is what they're effectively copying and will be competing against, at a significant disadvantage.


----------



## snowblind56 (Aug 1, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Meh, not feeling them. To me a Charvel is an old school superstrat



Yes. You are 100% correct.

And we really don't need more abalone slathered guitars...


----------



## Jason2112 (Aug 1, 2011)

yingmin said:


> This seems really ill-advised to me. Charvel is extremely late in the game to be putting out guitars like this, and I'm not convinced they're giving consumers any real reason to buy their guitars over Schecters or LTDs, which is what they're effectively copying and will be competing against, at a significant disadvantage.



I can't disagree with that. Funny thing is Charvel has worked hard to stay right around the $1000 price point, and then to bring these guitars in at $399 MSRP (and up) doesn't seem to fit their business model. A "Skatecaster"? Give me a break.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like Schecter to me, I'm guessing they're not MIJ at those prices either. I'll pass.

Though I still want to get one of these:


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 1, 2011)

While I'm sure they're great, it just doesn't look or feel like a Charvel.

EDIT:
Now that I actually go through and look at them all, am disappoint. Nothing new at all.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 1, 2011)

Doesn't interest me, but I don't care unless this somehow affects their ability to produce their superstrats at such a low price.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 1, 2011)

Aside from how well these gel with Charvel's traditional "look," these are some attractive guitars with something available at a variety of price points. 




I'd give this a shot.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 1, 2011)

So they're making the old generation of ESP/LTD guitars then basically 


..mehh I understand they're trying to branch out, but it seems a bit unoriginal, especially from a company that was a huge originator--of the super strat concept--back in the day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 1, 2011)

I kinda dig that new doublecut. 

Anyone else think the Skatecaster looks a lot like the Jackson Dominion?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Reversed dominion?


----------



## yingmin (Aug 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else think the Skatecaster looks a lot like the Jackson Dominion?


It's basically just a "modernized" Surfcaster.


ittoa666 said:


> Reversed dominion?



I guess I've never seen a Dominion from that angle, or maybe they just re-designed the body or something, because when I saw it in Jackson's catalog, all I could think was "Carvin Fatboy ripoff".


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think this is new, but it's the first time I've layed eyes on it:










Mmmmmmmmm, slicktastic. Would.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


>



fixed


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 2, 2011)

Jim Root Jazzmaster much?


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just found out these will be made in China, which I am kind of skeptical about, as I want to know who is building these guitars. The Japanese plant is a great facility, as well as the USA Corona works, but who or what facility is building these guitars?


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't think this is new, but it's the first time I've layed eyes on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have played one of these and they are absurdly slick. At 900$~ canadian, almost impossible to pass up.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 2, 2011)

Why did they have to turn this into the Surfcaster?


----------



## buffa d (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn that surfcaster is niiiiiice!


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 2, 2011)

That new line is something I never thought I'd see Charvel do. Like others, I think of the pro modded strat types, not this. I'm not a fan at all, and in fact I kind of lost a bit of admiration I had for the Charvel name seeing this new line.


----------



## dis89 (Aug 2, 2011)

And the question is if they are MIJ...


----------



## StratoJazz (Aug 2, 2011)

A Charvel So-Cal Strat would be freaking awesome


----------



## mystix (Aug 2, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Aside from how well these gel with Charvel's traditional "look," these are some attractive guitars with something available at a variety of price points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow... i really dig this!!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 2, 2011)

no tele, i am disappoint.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 2, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> That new line is something I never thought I'd see Charvel do. Like others, I think of the pro modded strat types, not this. I'm not a fan at all, and in fact I kind of lost a bit of admiration I had for the Charvel name seeing this new line.



They had single cuts and other shapes similar to these in the late 90s, they are just trying to compete.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 2, 2011)

These are not the guitars you are looking for.
Move along.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was hoping for cheaper strats/teles

This is a lame attempt to be new. Want to be new? Make some cheaper models in even crazier colors XD

I still have yet to spend over 500 dollars on any guitar i've purchased XD (All on sale/discontinued \m/)


----------



## HotelEcho (Aug 2, 2011)

It's interesting that there are being released as Charvels, they look more suited to being Jacksons.

Specs are really impressive for the prices as well, I Quite fancy one of those DC-1s. Hmm...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the double cut away alot but they should make some new surf casters with humbuckers


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 2, 2011)

As if I needed something else to add to my GAS list...


----------



## Jason2112 (Aug 2, 2011)

This to me is a much better execution of the Firebird body style:





I really wish Jackson or Charvel or SOMEONE would do this again (the right way).


----------



## Xanaga (Aug 2, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Looks like Schecter to me, I'm guessing they're not MIJ at those prices either. I'll pass.
> 
> Though I still want to get one of these:



The amount of want i have for this is ridiculous


----------



## Bribanez (Aug 2, 2011)

I think Charvel just jumped a shark. I love my American made So Cal I got about 2 years ago but I don't know about these new ones.


----------



## Metamurphic (Aug 2, 2011)

^ That Finish! Jizz in my pants. Any maple = Great. Turquoise = Sexy. Maple Turquoise Burst OMFG!


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 3, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> They had single cuts and other shapes similar to these in the late 90s, they are just trying to compete.



Yes but they all had some flair to them. A specific reason for existence besides being competitive, not like these models which would look right at home in the Schecter of Ltd Deluxe series.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 3, 2011)

Apart from the Surf/Skatecaster the Desolation series are a bit of a weird turn for Charvel. 

The single cut and the double cut are really not what I would expect from Charvel but the single cut does look like a rounded out version of a guitar Jackson/&Charvel did make in the 90s (sorry, can't remember the model, don't have time to look). I've actually been thinking of a "PRS" style double cut recently and the trans-black DC-1 ST could well be it, especially with the unpainted neck.

The Skatecaster (dumb name) looks great and while being a bit Schecter/ESP is not that far of a stretch for Charvel and if I can get my hands on one might well go home with it.

The fact that they are going to be built in China though ... seriously disappointing. I'd pay the same as I would for a Pro Mod if the Skatecaster was made in Japan. In fact, seeing as these are Fender owned, I'd even pay for a Mexican one.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 9, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> As if I needed something else to add to my GAS list...



I want this a lot.

I don't like the other shapes, but why would anyone complain about a metal-looking Jazzmaster shape? That's flat-out awesome. 

That being said, the stop-bar tailpiece really doesn't look right. It never works on Strats or Teles either. Small bodies shouldn't have stopbars.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 9, 2011)

Those double-cuts. I... need to start selling things immediatly.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 9, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


>



BLASPHEMY!!!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 9, 2011)

That Les Paul shape looks rubbish. Like a PRS with the neck set ridiculously deep into the body so you can't reach the top frets. And it's drowned in abalone. And it has a Floyd, which isn't exactly awesome on any guitar, not just Les Pauls. And it has shitty inlays on a dried-out, cheap looking fretboard.

Ugh.

That "Skatecaster" (shitty name) is still cool though.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure about the headstock. I like the single and double cutaways though.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 9, 2011)

They look like ESP/LTDs or Schecters. Not Charvel-esque at all...


----------



## heminder (Aug 9, 2011)

they're not 80s enough for my liking.


----------



## heminder (Aug 9, 2011)

Jason2112 said:


> This to me is a much better execution of the Firebird body style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESP did a firebird body shape that i thought looked pretty ok.






The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website
there's LTD versions too.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 10, 2011)

I still think Gibson got the Firebird right the first time. If they made a red Firebird VII with 24 frets, I would be all up ons.

edit:






TWO MORE GOD DAMN FRETS, Gibson!


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 10, 2011)

Something is wrong with this picture here...


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 10, 2011)

I need to try to forget these. The more I think about them the more displeased I am with them.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Something is wrong with this picture here...



Other than missing one string  you mean?

...Holy shit it's missing a locking nut! Hopefully that's just a mistake in the photoshop.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 10, 2011)

No offense, I can't even look at them.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 10, 2011)

No 750 reissue.....no interest from this quarter.

(Hey we can hope right?  )


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 11, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> No 750 reissue.....no interest from this quarter.
> 
> (Hey we can hope right?  )


 
We can but dream......


----------



## Miek (Aug 11, 2011)

heminder said:


> ESP did a firebird body shape that i thought looked pretty ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want one of those.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anybody really blame Charvel for trying to get a piece of the pie? For every person wishing they were releasing cheaper versions of the models they were already releasing, there are 25 who are in the market for the budget LTD/Schecter-style guitars. You'd prefer the original Charvel models to the LTD clones? Cool. Dish out the cash for the high-end guitars they've been making for years now. Don't like the new offerings? Cool. Don't buy them, just like you haven't been buying LTDs or Schecters.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2012)

when i saw these guys, i was a lil skeptical...after trying so many annoying singlecuts with 24 frets, they all failed in my eyes. some had annoying fret access, others felt like toys, others had too much abalone, or gold, or some other nasty gimmick...or a nasty price...

so a local guitar store, the most expensive ones around actually, got these guys in at a REALLY affordable price. flipped em around, they are made in china. played em, and i was questioning where they were made. 

amazing craftsmanship. amazing feel. AMAZING WEIGHT! amazing everything. 

their specs and pictures show a very pale wooded neck, suggesting its maple...i played 3, and they all had a mahogany neck that was done in a 3 piece neck (which i really loved!)

this was the first i played, priced at about 750:





followed by this guy for 750






and then today i played this for 480:





i do have 2 things that i find a lil strange about it..

the upper fret, though not perfect, it does feel a lil cramped. hitting the 24th fret with your pinky is a lil hard, but hitting it with your middle finger or ring finger is doable 

and then though the neck is naked on the back, they do leave a fairly harsh line. you can feel how thick the finishes is. i guess i'm nitpicking here, as the guitar really is amazing!

if you haven't picked em up yet, or tried em, seriously, go out and try em!


----------



## gunch (Jan 9, 2012)

Kabstract said he liked the ones he tried out too. 

How does the heel look? Is the cutaway scooped in the back?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## gunch (Jan 9, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>




Hrmm. Guess the solo 6 has it beat in that regard.

Thanks.


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 9, 2012)

man those look hott!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone played one of the skatecasters? I love those things, but have yet to actually get to play one.


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 10, 2012)

i have a trans black one! things sick


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

The tacky binding and the look of that fret access has always put me off those.

The Skatecaster, on the other hand, is cool. Apart from that binding


----------



## xeL (Jan 10, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> The tacky binding and the look of that fret access has always put me off those.
> 
> The Skatecaster, on the other hand, is cool. Apart from that binding


 
The binding and inlays really put it into Schecter mode as far as cosmetic similarities go, that heel though.


----------



## buffa d (Jan 10, 2012)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Anyone played one of the skatecasters? I love those things, but have yet to actually get to play one.



Played one VERY briefly at a music store. I really like the look of the guitar in person. The neck was thin, but not ibanez-thin. More D-shaped than C-shaped, if I remember correctly. Setup was good (no sharp frets or anything). I'd say it's on par with LTDs in the same price range. 

That day I got an insane GAS for a Gibson les paul standard 2008. 
Wow did that guitar just had an amazing tone! Plus the neck was to die for. Totally recommended!
I want one in gold...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 10, 2012)

These "LP with too much Abolone" style guitars don't really strike my fancy, especially now that every brand has to have their own copy of it.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 10, 2012)

they look sick man. i wanna try one so bad


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 10, 2012)

OnceHuman said:


> i have a trans black one! things sick



post pics of your guitar man!


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would love to get my hands on one of these beasts


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 10, 2012)

Around £450 over here so pretty cheap but I'm not fond of the rosewood + excessive abalone + cramped access......then again I'm not sure what other 24 fret singlecuts would also be available in that bracket? Perhaps a used ESP of some kind?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Around £450 over here so pretty cheap but I'm not fond of the rosewood + excessive abalone + cramped access......then again I'm not sure what other 24 fret singlecuts would also be available in that bracket? Perhaps a used ESP of some kind?



LTD ECs, Ibanez ARZs, and PRS SEs.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 10, 2012)

/\ other than ltd, none of thsoe are 24 frets though




ShadyDavey said:


> Around £450 over here so pretty cheap but I'm not fond of the rosewood + excessive abalone + cramped access......then again I'm not sure what other 24 fret singlecuts would also be available in that bracket? Perhaps a used ESP of some kind?



perhaps a schecter solo6 of some sort?

and if you boost your budget a bit, then there is the carvin CS#24 guitars which have amazing fret access


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> /\ other than ltd, none of thsoe are 24 frets though



The ARZ is, you may be thinking of the ART.

The PRSs aren't, apart from the Mikael Akerfeldt model (which I'd be all over if it didn't have that graphic).

And yeah, the Schecter Solo-6 is a good call, particularly the Blackjack ATX model (a bit more expensive, but a seriously tasty guitar).


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 10, 2012)

Carvin don't like the EU but yes, I had considered them 

I'll keep looking - cheers for the replies tho ^^


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> /\ other than ltd, none of thsoe are 24 frets though



Um....







My bad on the SEs though, I could have sworn the SE Singlecut Trem was 24 frets.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 10, 2012)

the upper fret access looks terrible.


----------



## sly (Jan 10, 2012)

They just released new shapes : a star and a soloist in the desolation serie => 

Charvel® Guitars
Charvel® Guitars


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 10, 2012)

sly said:


> They just released new shapes : a star and a soloist in the desolation serie =>
> 
> Charvel® Guitars
> Charvel® Guitars



Oh wow. Those are seriously nice, thanks.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Um....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as mentioned above, i didnt even know the ARZ existed :O


there is also the dean deceiver


----------



## xeL (Jan 10, 2012)

Charvel® Guitars






Abalone


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 10, 2012)

meh.


----------



## gordomenz (Jan 10, 2012)

I picked one up a few months back and was utterly disappointed. It felt like a piece of shit. The "made in china" on the back of the neck topped it off. The neck wood was dried out, the paint line on the back of heel wasn't straight. The strings felt too thin. It just felt plain awful. I'd pick up any PRS SE over one of these chunks of firewood any day.....


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 11, 2012)

gordomenz said:


> *The strings felt too thin*.



 the rest of your complaints are valid but really the strings....


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 11, 2012)

gordomenz said:


> I picked one up a few months back and was utterly disappointed. It felt like a piece of shit. The "made in china" on the back of the neck topped it off. The neck wood was dried out, the paint line on the back of heel wasn't straight. The strings felt too thin. It just felt plain awful. I'd pick up any PRS SE over one of these chunks of firewood any day.....



i guess esp are bad guitars too since they dont have straight painted lines on the back:





and i guess 90% of the things around the world are shit considering they are made in china


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> i guess esp are bad guitars too since they dont have straight painted lines on the back:



I think he means there was bleed through on the seem where it goes from gloss to satin. 

It's easy to fuck that up. Just ask Carvin, my IC5 had blue (main color was Sapphire Blue) smudges all around that seam. 

It's not something that'll greatly effect play-ability, but it's sloppy as all hell.


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 11, 2012)

the seam on mine is near flawless. the only problem ive had was when it came it was setup like shit. but that wasent even a serious problem at all


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Jan 11, 2012)

I love my DS1T. For a Chinese guitar WHOA! these play just as good as my High end Single cuts and craftsmanship is amazing.. im very please and will get one of the stars coming out no joke..

after a slight setup and 10-52's hell of a player..

LOVE the oiled neck.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 21, 2012)

I just tried out a DS-1 ST and a DS-2 ST in a store in my home city.

I didn't plug either of them in, just strummed away in the store and I have to say I'm very tempted. I have been in the market for a 24 fret set/thru/glued neck guitar for ages and the best options so far were a PRS SE Akerfeldt (played previously, very nice) or getting Gordon Smith Guitars in England to make me something. Tried some ESP Limiteds and the Ibanez single cuts and they didn't work for me.

Over half an hour I switched between the DS-1, the DS-2 and the PRS SE Akerfeldt. The DS-1 had the thicker neck of the 2 Charvels, which surprised me as I thought they would be the same. As far as I can see the price difference between the 1 and 2 is taken up entirely by the finish (minimal effect on sound) and the pickups (can be swapped) and I'm seriously thinking about the DS-2 as I check the spec's on the Charvel site after coming back to my flat.

The *big* surprise was after buying into all the chat about PRS SE guitars being a step above other Far East built guitars the less expensive of the Chinese built Charvels trumped the PRS SE instantly. It felt more comfortable and just as good to me and I don't think I would buy the PRS over it. Possible NGD in the near future.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 21, 2012)

/\ try the schecter solo6 guitars as they are set neck with 24 frets and easy access to all 24 unlike the ec1000 and the charvel singlecut guitars. 

but aside from that, i agree with you 100%. charvel made a REALLY nice guitar with this new series


----------



## s4tch (Mar 8, 2012)

New GAS:
NEW CHARVEL BY FENDER DESOLATION SOLOIST DX-1 ST T- BLUE ELECTRIC GUITAR w EMGs | eBay
















Is it also made in China? I have to say that after seeing just a couple of images, I'm in love. Price is all right, too, it's not bad even with customs and VAT. I'd love to check one out.


----------



## aeracura (Mar 8, 2012)

I really really like some of these! Thank you for sharing


----------



## stuz719 (Mar 8, 2012)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Anyone played one of the skatecasters? I love those things, but have yet to actually get to play one.



Yep, tried one of the singlecuts (fixed/TOM bridge, black flametop) and a Skatecaster out last Saturday through a Peavey Bandit (clean and mid-OD'd) at the weekend.

Singlecut - neck joint not as smooth as the pics suggest, but for £350 very, very good. Sound very good from the active H/B's, especially on the neck, although needed careful use of tone pots to bring out a little more hi-mid/treble to give clarity rather than a little woolliness in the sound. 3-piece mahogany neck with no scarf-joint for the headstock. Wow, at this price. Big plus over the LTD's I've seen? A proper flip-top battery compartment so that you don't have to carry a little screwdriver around to change the battery for the P/Ups.

Skatecaster - for £250 (and I dare say you can find cheaper) simply incredible. Don't expect super-easy high fret access, but for some throw-it-around chunky riffing fun it's great. An upgrade of P/Ups to, say, a ToneZone at the bridge would give, I reckon, a really focussed sound that would cover a lot of ground. Locking tuners, too, which I really like. Well worth a try.

The 24.75" scale would take a bit of getting used to for those of us used to 25.5's, especially on those last couple of frets (just WHY do Fender insist on still producing necks with only 21, and Gibson with only 22? This is the 21st Century, for goodness' sake!) but the shape is really, really nice - slightly flat backed without being ridiculously plank-like.

I can think of much worse guitars to try. If they didn't say "Charvel" on the headstock I suspect that a) people wouldn't try them and b) people wouldn't be as disappointed in some ways.

(For the record, I miss the Spectrum - particularly the orange one - and Model 5/6 and 750!)


----------



## jordanky (Mar 8, 2012)

We just had a meeting with a Charvel rep in our store yesterday and ended up taking on the line. We have about twenty pieces showing up next week. Unfortunately I wasn't working yesterday, but I heard nothing but rave reviews about the guitars he brought in to demo. I'm super stoked to get them in, as they look great and I've always been a huge Charvel fan.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 9, 2012)

I played a single cut with Blackouts yesterday at a music store, and I thought they were decent guitars. I wasn't blown away by them, and I'm not a fan of the cosmetics, but they have a nice neck and it sounded solid through a Blackstar stack.


----------



## CapinCripes (Mar 9, 2012)

music zoo just got some custom shop desolations in that look pretty nice. im beginning to like the shape a bit.
Buy Charvel Custom Shop One-Off Single Cut Korina Electric Guitar | Custom-Built Charvel Guitars | The Music Zoo |

Buy Charvel Custom Shop Quilt Top Single Cut Electric Guitar Light Tobacco Sunburst | Custom-Built Charvel Guitars | The Music Zoo | UC0105


----------



## Force (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice, seeing as there won't be any Japanese Jacksons (for a while anyway) there's some great alternatives here.


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 19, 2012)

I've still got a major crush on the So-Cals. Ridiculous price for a MIJ instrument that comes with an SKB Hardcase!


----------



## Sikor (Mar 23, 2012)

Some of my Charvel photos from Musikmesse


----------



## s4tch (Mar 27, 2012)

His style is not my thing, but these guitars look pretty decent. Are these single cuts really made in China?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2012)

s4tch said:


> Are these single cuts really made in China?!



I can be wrong, but I think ALL of the Desolation series is Chinese.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2012)

Sikor said:


> Some of my Charvel photos from Musikmesse



That one second from right


----------



## TheBloodstained (Mar 27, 2012)

I have serious GAS for this one:




I'm currently looking for a hardtail superstrat with active pickups (preferably blackouts) which would be used for drop tuning, and this immediately caught my eye!

...I like abalone bindings!


----------



## Sikor (Mar 27, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> That one second from right



I like first one from the right


----------



## jordanky (Mar 27, 2012)

TheBloodstained said:


> I have serious GAS for this one:
> I'm currently looking for a hardtail superstrat with active pickups (preferably blackouts) which would be used for drop tuning, and this immediately caught my eye!
> 
> ...I like abalone bindings!



The heel (or lack thereof) on the Soloist style Desolationss are insanely comfortable. Do it!


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh why the volume pot position is so bad?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish, oh wish those TOM single Humbucker are pro mods. I doubt it, I know, I can still dream.

On another note, I played a "current" Charvel for the first time today. It was a pro mod wildcard 7 (primer gray). Very nice guitar. Definitely my kind of guitar.


----------



## xxx128 (Apr 24, 2012)

The desolation series is "crafted in china". Body wood is nato which is commonly used for railroad ties. I think charvel first claimed it was "asian" mahogany but when you have a look now at their specs page the body wood isnt mentioned anywhere anymore. Sneaky bastards. And yes, a string thru hardtail MIJ wild card would FUCKING ROCK  On another forum someone claimed the final batch of MIJ charvels will hit this summer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 24, 2012)

xxx128 said:


> The desolation series is "crafted in china". Body wood is nato which is commonly used for railroad ties. I think charvel first claimed it was "asian" mahogany but when you have a look now at their specs page the body wood isnt mentioned anywhere anymore. Sneaky bastards. And yes, a string thru hardtail MIJ wild card would FUCKING ROCK  On another forum someone claimed the final batch of MIJ charvels will hit this summer.


 
Nato is referred to as "Asian Mahogany" in many facets of the production industry. It's been used by Cort and World for many guitars in the sub-$1000 range, and labeled as plain "Mahogany". Guitars from B.C. Rich, Schecter, LTD, Ibanez, and many others have all used this wood and labeled it as Mahogany, as it's just as close to Mahogany as many of the other woods labeled as such. 

Mahogany isn't just one wood, it's actually a whole family of different timbers which can vary greatly. The truth of the matter is, very few Mahogany bodied production guitars int the sub-$800 range use _Swietenia _which many consider to be "real" Mahogany. It's usually a mix of Sipo, Nato, and in some cases lower grade Sapele.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 26, 2012)

Sikor said:


> Some of my Charvel photos from Musikmesse



I tried these two at Messe. Damn the rosewood topped one sounded like God.


----------

